# Strength training in the Heartland!



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought Id start a journal on here, ill put what supps Im on right now, and down the road keep my food intake on here also. Im 35 years old, 6'4, 340lbs, train for Powerlifting and strongman mainly. Im working on leaning down right now, would like shed 30-40l bs over the next year. following the paleo type easting most meals, but cheat meal on wednesday, and saturday is a cheat day, taking in roughly 3000 cals a day, and about 300 grams of protein give or take.

Supps right now-fish oil, 12-1000mg caps a day, Vit D3 2-2000UI per day, 10 grams of creatine, 6 grams beta alanine, 4 caps of green tea per day, 6000mg of Vit C a day. 1 multi vitamin a day. On monday will be starting on havoc at 20-30mg a day for 4 weeks, along with 1-T, 5 pumps a day for 6 weeks.

monday 
Flat bench
warmups-bar, 135, 225, 315, work sets 325x5x5 sets
Fat bar Close grip bench-warmup 80, 170, 260, work sets 310x5x3 sets
Low Incline Flyes 45x19, 17
Standing Preacher 105x5, 125x5x3 sets
Conc Curls-35, 45, 55x8, 30x16
Rope French Press-2 sets of 12 with stack
Pressdowns-rope stackx20

Tuesday
8" block pulls-bar height 17", warmups 137, 225, 313, 401, 489x2, work sets 578x2x3 sets

Squat-16" box
warmups-bar, 154, 242, 330, 418, work sets 462x2,x2, x5-right now as Im along ways out from a comp, focusing on form and healing up, the plan is 3 sets of 2 one week, 3 sets of 1, but on the 3rd set I go for more, then base the next go arounds weight off of the reps I got.

Grip work
2" vertical bar DL-112 with each hand, 162xeach hand, 187xeach hand, 212x each hand, 232xright hand


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

subbed, what comps are you planning for in 2011?


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Uneqquipped(belt, wraps only) PL comp in January 23rd, and another PL comp in April-KS state comp, and then probably do something in the Fall, might put single ply equipment back on to try to get back to a 2000 total again, will see how the bodys holding up, haha.  Will look to do 1 or 2 strongman comps this year two, anymore I try to find one that look fun and are somewhere I want to go for vacation, lol.  Maybe something in FL and hopefully chicago area.

ST

also forgot to put in my supps that I take a serving of VPX anarchy 30-45 before training.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thursday-been strcit pressing only lately to let strained PCL heal up, push pressed for first time since August.

Push Press-axle-warmups 85, 135, 175,  work sets 205x2, 225x2, 245x2, 265x1, 285x1 all very easy, but have to work my way back into it, cant afford to restart recovery right now as Im making progress again, strict press 260x2

Incline Close Grip Press
warmup 80, 170, work sets 210, 230, 250, 270, 290x3

Lat pulldowns
stackx5x3 sets, stackx11

Low Incline chest supported Dumbell rows
65, 85, 105x5

Seated 1 arm cable rows, stackx15 each arm

Shrugs-Super set regular/behind back
325x8/8x4 sets 

Ok workout, will hit events saturday morning.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 4, 2010)

Saturday morning
Log Clean and Press-100x2, 190x1, 240x1, 260x1, 260x1-all felt easy

Farmers hold for time
300 per handx45 seconds

Log Incline  Press for reps
190x5, 280x5, 300x5

Keg Load
205, 225, 255, 280, 300x18 seconds

good workout overall

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 6, 2010)

monday December 6th

bench
Warmup bar, 135, 225, 315, work sets 335x5x3 sets
Fat Bar Close grip Bench warmup 170, 260, work sets 315x3x3 sets, 260x13

Low Incline Flyes
25, 35, 45x20

EZ bar Strict Curls
85, 105, 125, 145x5

Preachers
85x12x2 sets, x15

Rope French Press
x15 half stack, x12 2/3 stack, x12 whole stack

Rope Pressdowns
stackx20

ST


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

Great lifts man, pressing looks really strong!


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, will start ramping it up a bit pretty soon with a PL comp 6 weeks out on saturday.

tuesday Dec 7th

we did  USAWA( all around lifting) postal comp at the gym tonight

Deadlift-12" base-feet cant be wider than 12"
warmups 220, 308, 396, attempts 484, 551, 601-all good-last was a bit tough as this is about 5-6" narrower than I normally pull

Clean and Press-heals together-have to clean the bar, then put heals together and strict press
warmup 132, attemps 200, 231 both good, missed 262-cleaned it easy, but press wasnt quite there, got off balance on press

Cheat curl-suck at most bicep movements
wamrup 132, attemps 152, 179, 200-all made

Squats-jsut part of training not part of the postal comp-16" box-belt and knee sleeves only
warmups bar, 154, 242, 330, 418, work sets 484x1, 484x1, 484x3

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 9, 2010)

thursday December 9th

Axle Press outta rack
strict 85, 135x5, 175x1 strict, 1 push Press, push press on the following 210, 230, 250, 270, 290, 290x1-all felt easy, 250x2 strict press-knee is getting better each week, will keep moving weight up slowly

Incline Close Grip bench-axle
170x3, 215, 235, 255, 275, 295x3

Lat pulldowns
stackx5,x5, x5, x10

Dynamic Rows(pendlay rows)
135, 185, 225, 275, 275, 275x3

1 armed Cable Rows
strackx15

DB Shrugs
125x12x3 sets

Hyperextensions
BWx20x3 sets

will hit event on saturday, and then train monday heavy, tuesday light, and rest up, decided to do NAS hope for the Holidays Strongman comp in St Louis since its mostly static and my brother and niece live there, gives me a chance to visit.

ST


----------



## Marat (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool journal. Are you currently dieting down while preparing for these competitions?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi. HB here. I'll try to follow along and offer any advice I can and prob. learn a few things too.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 10, 2010)

marat, 

yeah trying to lean up while still hitting some comps, Im at the point after competing for along time that i jsut do this for fun, the ultimate goal is to get in better overall shape while still lifting heavy.  The goal is to take of 35-50lbs over the next 12-18 months, but do it slowly enough that my strength doesnt tank and body adjsut occordingly.  Thanks HB.

ST


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice journal.  Very interesting workouts!  Welcome to IM


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 11, 2010)

saturday Dec 11th.

last strongman workout before next weekends' comp.

Log Clean and Press
100x2, 150x2, 190x1, 240x1, 270x1, 270x1-goal for comp if everything is feeling good is 280-300

18" Deadlift-jsut pulled a few to simulate the comp
155, 355, 445, 535-goal for comp is 700-horrible spot for me 

Incline Log Press
100x2, 190x2, 280x2, 310x2, 280x5-comp weight is 280 for reps, goal is 8

Farmers Hold for time-weight per hand
320x21 seconds-had a bit more in me, wanted to get feel for a heavier weight than in comp-comp weight is 280 per hand, goal is 45+

Keg Load
205, 225, 255, 300, 325to 48" in 17 seconds, goal for comp is under 20.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 12, 2010)

sunday dec 12th

25 minute on treadmill, 12 degree incline
Sledge work 12 OH, 12 on each side, rest 90 seconds and repeated 8x.
Heavy bag work 1 minute jabs, rest 60, 1 min left hook, rest, 1 min right hook, rest 1 min combos. rest 3 minutes, repeated this 3x.  

20 minutes stretching, lower back excersizes to loosen up.

just wanted to get a sweat going, I usually do cardio 3x a week, consist of tmill, recumbant, and usually sledge work/core work and bag work 2x a week, helps keeps me loose in the upper body.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 13, 2010)

Monday December 15th

bench
warmups bar, 135, 225, 315, work sets 335, 355, 365, 375x2, 385x1 with a longer pause-all felt fairly easy

Fat bar close Grip bench
wamup 170, 260, work sets 320x3x3 sets

Incline DB Press
warmup 75, 95x5, work set 125x7

Low Inlcine Flyes
35x26 reps

EZ bar curls
85, 105, 125, 145, 165x5

DB Preacher 
35x20

Cable French Press warmupx12, stackx12, x12

Overall a good workout


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tuesday December 14th-last workout of the week, resting up till saturdays comp in St Louis.

8 block Deadlift-bar height 17"
137, 225, 313, 403, 493x3-jsut pulled some reps to work form a bit more, plan on opening up saturday around 600-650 depending on warmups.

Front Squats-first time in almost a year doing these
140x2, 230x2, 320x2, 370x2

Deep Cambered bar squat
159, 247, 336, 402x1

it was a deload week so did a couple of squat movements had not done in awhile.  Ready to go for Sat, hope weather holds up.

ST


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck at your comp next weekend! Looking forward in seeing how you do!

ps. I think I know who you are.  Nice to see you again.  How have you been btw?


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks!! Yeah Im who you think I bet, lol.  Been good, staying busy and such like always! Hope you guys are doing well.

Scott


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL, good guess!  

Glad to hear you are doing well!  and that training is going well!  

We're doing good.  Just getting ready for Christmas.  Been so busy.  But training is going well for us.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 16, 2010)

thursday December 16th
Stretching 20 minutes, Recumbant bike 20 minutes to help knees loosen up, Reverse Hypers 100lb+mini bandsx12 repsx4 sets, Hypers BWx20x2 sets. 

Just went into get a sweat going and help loosen up the joints, ready to go for saturday.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 20, 2010)

12/18/10

Hope for the Holidays Strongman Comp

Log for Max, Opened with 260 and hit it very easy, went to 280, and powercleaned the Log very easy, and when it got on my chest I blacked out, had to set it back down and try and get my air back, recelaned it and same thing happened again, not sure what the heck happened, but didnt start off to well, ended up in 10th out of 12 in this event.

Farmers Hold for time-280lbs per hand
pick felt great and everything was solid, held for 1 minute and 12 seconds, 1st place on this event-was pretty pumped about this.

18" Deadlift for Max
opened at 600 for a pretty easy lift, went to 650 for another solid lift, wetn 700 on 3rd and missed, when I went to pull top ab muscles cramped up a bit, so 650 was what I credited for, tied for 6th in this event, sad thing is that on a good day this is about what i pull off the floor, horrible spot to pull from for me, but will keep working it.

Log Incline Press for reps-280lbs
In training we had went off of a 45 degree, in the comp it was a very high incline, probably 60 degrees, I only got 4 reps, think it was like 8th.

Kegs-loaded to 54" 230lbs up to 330lbs, looking at the scoresheets, I knew if I won this event I would have a chance to move up alot, and loading events are usually my last event, so I knew I needed to go all out.  grabbed the first keg and tossed it up, and as I went to move to the next keg it slipped off the platform, had to reload it and tried to catch up and gassed myself out on the last keg, got 4 in like 19 seconds, and the 5th one spun off the platform, first time Ive ever not loaded all 5. Going in I knew I needed to have a good run and that a slow steady run wouldnt move me up, so I left it out there, jsut didnt work out for me.

Overall ended up in 8th I think, not very good, but honestly only trained events 3x for this comp, the main reason I went was that it was a fund raiser for my little haven orphanage and to see my brother and niece in st louis.  All in all it was a lot of fun, a couple of ok events and a couple bad events for me, but in the end its about enjoying yourself.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

You are correct Scott!  It is all about having fun and enjoying yourself.  Once you stop having fun, then it's time to move on and find another hobby or sport.

Hope you had a great visit with your brother and fam.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 21, 2010)

12/20

Bench
warmups bar, 135, 224, 315, 335 work sets 365x2x4 sets 

Axle Close grip bench
warmups 140, 230, work sets 325x3x3 sets 

Low Inlcine DB press
85x18

Low Incline Flyes
45x16

Hammer Curls/DB Preacher Supersets
45x5/25x8, 55x5/35x8, 65x5/45x8

Tri Pressdown/Cable french press-rope
3/4 stackx12/12x3 sets

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 21, 2010)

12/21/10
Deadlift
warmups 154, 264, 374, 462, work sets 507x2x3 sets

Squats-16" box with blue bands-adds 150lbs at lockout-weight listed is plate/bar only
warmups 154, 154+bands, 242+, 330+, 418+, work sets 451x2x2 sets, 451x6

RDL
225, 275, 325x3

didnt push it on DL movements tonight to much as still beat up from saturday, very happy with Squats.

st


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 23, 2010)

12/23/10

Push Press-axle
85x5, 135x2, 175x2, 225x1(all strict pressed) 250, 270, 285, 300x1-all felt good

Incline Close grip Bench
warmup 180x3, work sets 220, 240, 260, 280, 300x3

Lat Pulldowns
stackx8x4 sets

Chest Supported Low Incline DB Rows
35, 55, 75, 85x8

Shrugs-DLed off the floor and shrugged
315x8x3 sets 

Hyperextensions
BWx12x3 sets

ST


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Aloha Scott.  Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey T, 

It was good, hope yours was great as well!

12/27
Bench
warmups, bar, 135, 225, 315, 345, work sets 375x2, x2, x1, x1-wasnt feeling very explosive off the chest tonight

Close Grip Axle Bench
warmup 170, 260, work sets 330x3x3 sets

Low Incline DB
warmups 55, 75x5 work sets 95x16

Low Inlcine Flyes
45x21

Strict EZ bar curls
95, 115, 135, 155x5

DB Preachers
45x10, x10, x10

Tri Pressdown-rope 
stackx14, x12

2 hand DB tri extensions
120x8, x8, x17


12/28/10
8 block Deadlifts-bar height 17"
137, 225, 313, 401x3, 489, 573, 606, 606x2

band Squats-16" box, blue bands add 150lbs at lockout, weight listed is plates only
warmups bar, 154, 154+bands, 242+, 330+, 418+, work sets 484x1, x1, x3

Snatch Grip RDLs
264, 308, 330x3

Overall a good workout-next 2 weeks is withouth bands, and will pull off the floor the next 2 weeks.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 30, 2010)

12/30
Push Press-axle
85x5, 135, 175, 225, 255, 275, 295x1, 305x3-very happy with this, knee is healing up pretty good, should be back at full strength in the next few months.

Incline Close Grip-axle
175x3, 225, 245, 265, 285, 305x3

Lat Pulldowns
stackx5, 5, 5, 11

Low Incline Chest supported DB rows
45, 65x5, 85x9

DB Shrugs
105x25x2 sets 

1 Armed DB press
45, 55, 65x8

Hyperextensions
BWx12, x12, x20

ST


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New year!!! Fellow powerlifter, just wondering if you do strongman only or if you do full power meets as well (bench, squat, dead)? If you do what sanction (APF, AAPF, IPF, WPC, AWPC...)? Ever gone to Worlds or the Arnold? Nice training log...


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey big Dawg, 

I compete in full PL comps also, mainly raw/unequipped belt, wrap only.  I usually lift in NASA being that they are the only sanction that puts on comps around here.  Im jsut a lowly am lifter, but enjoy competing.  Will be putting suits and bench shirt on for a comp in August I thinking if training keeps progressing.

ST

First workout of the year.

bench-volume work-feet in air
bar, 95, 135, 185, 225, 275, 315x8

Incline Db Press
45, 65, 85x8, 105x10

Flat DB flyes
45x12, 55x16

Cable French Press/DB Preachers
1/2 stackx12, 35x12, 2/3 stackx12/35x12, stackx12/35x12

Tri pressdowns/rope Curls
stackx12/ 1/2 stackx12, stackx12/ 2/3 stackx12x2 sets

ST


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice!!! Its a great sport, I have been competing for 2 yrs. now, and I lift in APF and WPC. I won Nationals last year and got my spot for Worlds in Idaho but tore my shoulder. I am slowly getting back into it after my surgery(as you can tell by my training journal I started). I have been raw but just got all my equipment from Titan so I am making the jump to equiped this year.. Good luck and I will be following your journal..


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck to you also, Ill def keep checking out your training as well.

strongman Jan 2nd, wasnt planning on trainng, but said screw it, lol.

Axle Clean and press
160x1, 210x1, 250x1, 280x1, 

Yoke
465, 555, 645x40 ft

Axle holds-double overhands 10 counts 120, 210, 300

Stones
310, 370 to 48", 405xmiss, 310x1

Fun workout!!


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 3, 2011)

1/3/11

Bench
warmups bar, 135, 225, 275, 315, 355, work sets 385x1,x1,x1, x1, 370x2

Close Grip Axle bench
warmups 170, 260 work sets 335x3x3 sets 

Flat DB Bench
120x14

Low Incline Flyes
35, 45x8, 55x15

Strict EZ bar curls
85, 105, 125, 145, 165x5

Cable French Press
2/3 stackx12, stackx12, stackx16

Pressdowns
stackx24

Conc Curls
35x8, 45x8, 45x8, 45x8

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 4, 2011)

1/4/11

Deadlift-Floor
225, 313, 401, 489x2, work sets 529x2, 2, 2-all went easy

Squats
warmups bar, 154, 242, 330, 418, work sets 518x2,x2, x5-really happy with last set, undershot my weight by a good bit, nice feeling.

Snatch Grip Block Pulls-bar height 17"
225, 275, 325, 375x3

Overall a good workout.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 6, 2011)

1/7/11

Push Press-axle
85x5, 135x1, 175x1, 230x1, 250x1, 270x1, 290x1, was supposed to go 310 but shoulder was bugging me a bit, and had a rough day, 275x3 push press, 250x2 strict military press

Incline Close grip
175x5 warmup, worksets 230, 250, 270, 290x3, skipped last set at 310 to save shoulder a bit

Lat pulls
stackx5,5,5, stackx13

Low Incline Chest Supported DB rows
45, 65, 85, 105x5, 55x15

Seated 1 Arm DB Press
45x20 each arm

DB shrugs
120x20x3 sets.

Ended up getting caught up in work today, so missed a couple of meals, and wasnt hydrated as well as usaul, and then had a break issue with my car, so had to do a break job before I got to head to the gym, ok enough excuses, lol, will hit it better next time.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 7, 2011)

1/7/11

Bench Feet in air
bar, 135, 185x8, 225, 275, 315x5, 225x21

Low DB Flyes
35, 45, 55x8, 65x13

DB Preachers
25, 30, 35, 45x8

One Arm Pressdowns
3 sets of 12

Lying DB tru extensions
35x20x2 sets 

Hammer Curls
45, 55x8

All for tonight, helped a buddy move all afternoon, but still got some work in.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 10, 2011)

1/10/11

Bench
warmups bar, 135, 225, 275, 315, 350 work sets 390x1,x1, x1, x1, 370x2

Fat Bar Close Grip bench
warmup 170, 260 work sets 340x3x3 sets 

Low Incline bench
75x5, 95x16

DB Preacher
25, 30, 35, 45x8, 55x5, 35x15

Rope pressdowns
2x12 reps 3/4 stack

Rope French Presses
3x12 reps with 3/4 stack

Rope Cable Curls
2x15 reps 3/4 stack

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 10, 2011)

going to throw up some yearly goals

bench competition 418-currently 401
bench training-425-currently 410
Squat Raw 611-Currently not sure probably close to 600
Squat-suited-660 -again not sure 
Deadlift-Raw 650-currently in competion 617-in training 633
Deadlift Suited 660-no idea on this as I havent wore a suit in along tme pulling
Push Press 340-hit 330 mid year last year


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 11, 2011)

1/11/11
changed a few things up this week, squatted tonight, and will do DL movements tomorrow night to work in with time issues.

squats-16" box
warmups bar, 145, 235, 325, 415, 505, work sets 555x1, x1, x3-very happy with these tonight. short and sweet workout.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 12, 2011)

1/12/11

Deadlift-floor
warmups 225, 313, 401, 489, worksets 556x2, x2, x2-all went well except my nose exploding every set, lol.

8 block snatch grip pulls
313x3, 380x3, 424x3

Reverse Hypers
100+ mini bandsx8x3 sets

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 14, 2011)

1/13/11

Push Press-axle
85x5, 175x1, 225x1, 250x1, 270x1, 290x1, 310x1

Incline Close Grip bench-axle
175x3, 235x3, 255x3, 275x3, 295x3, 315x1

Low Incline DB Rows
35, 55, 75x8

Lat pulls
stackx8x3 sets

1 arm BD Press
35, 45, 55, 65x8

DB Shrugs
120x20x2 sets

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 17, 2011)

1/17/11

Bench-work sets all paused
warmup bar, 135, 225, 275, 315, 340, 370, work sets 400x1, x1, x1, x1, 375x2 all felt ok, first couple sets at 400 speed was soso, but got better last 2. 

Close Grip Axle
warmups 170, 260, work sets 345x3,x3, x3

Seated DB military-we are not training thursday due to resting for comp so wanted to add some shoulders into this workout.
35, 45, 55, 65, 75, 85, 105x5

Low Incline Flyes
35x20

Low Incline DB press
65x20

DB Preachers
35x15,x15

One Arm Pressdowns 1/2 stackx20 each arm

Lying DB tri extensions
35x20

Cable EZ curls
1/2 stackx20


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 18, 2011)

1/18/11

Last workout before sunday.

Farmers Deadlift-weight per hand/total
70/140, 160/320, 210/420, 250/500, 300/600, 340/680, 380/760-very happy with this!!

Deep Cambered bar Sqaut-16" box
80x2, 168x2, 256x2, 344x2, 432x2, 520x2-PR-although Ive never attempted more, this bar really hits the core!

3" bar DL-mixed grip, this is in the USAWA grip challenge
154, 242, 330, 420, 450x1-had a little left, but not a ton tonight.

great last workout, resting till sunday, feel good to put up some good numbers for me at least


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 25, 2011)

well the comp didnt quite go as planned, I tweaked my knee on my opening squat, and decided to play it safe and pull out, however they offered to let me stay in the meet as a Uneqquipped bench only lifter, so I still got to lift, I hit 374 on my opener, 391 on my second, and 407 on my 3rd.  So overall it was a good bench day.  Knee is feeling better, pretty sure it is just a sprain and after ice, rest, ibuprofen for 2 days and now heat and IBuprfen its feeling alot better.

ST

1/24/11

Recumbant bike 30minutes

Grip training
did picks with a 45lb hex DB on its end for several reps and holds

2" Vbar Deadlift
80, 105, 130, 155, 180, 205 with both hands, 215 with right, 155x10 second hold each hand.

DB Preachers
35x15, 45x12,x12

one arm Pdowns
1/2 stackx12, x12,x12

Lying Rolling DB tri extensions
25x20, 30x20, 35x20

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jan 25, 2011)

ell today the knee feels a bit better!! still a ways to go before I know if i need to go to the doc.

1/25/11
Stiff legged DL
225x3, 315x2, 405x3, 495x3, 535x3(PR) these didnt seem to bother the knee

recumbant bike
20 minutes

standing calf raises
BWx25x2 sets 

2" axle holds-picked out of rack and held for 10 count
80, 170, 200, 250, 280, 300

Overall happy with tonight, jsut have to work around knee right now. Was rough watching the guys squat


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 9, 2011)

Aloha brother !! how are you doing ? hope all is well. You guys been getting our weather storms ?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 17, 2011)

what's happening in here ?


----------



## Stull34 (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah we had 4 blizzards in a months time, but now its almost 70 here, lol.  Been slacking on the journal, been rehabbing my knee, its pretty much healed up, squatted for the first time in a month tuesday, and its doing ok, hit a 315 push press for a double tonight, will start this back up on monday, hitting lots of cardio lately, the weights down a bit, and strength is going up or holding stead in most areas. Will pick a comp soon and start ramping things up, going to start the 7-11 stack from prototype here in a few weeks.

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Feb 17, 2011)

hit the button too early, how are you guys doing? staying outta trouble, lol.


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 1, 2011)

2/26/11-First real strongman workout back

Axle Clean and Press
160x2, 210x1, 250x1, 270x1, 300x1-all felt pretty good

Farmers Holds-weight per hand
160xpick, 290x30 seconds, 290x39 seconds-pinkys been bothering me, but its getting better

Keg Carrys-first 2 sets were 30 feet down, set down, repick and 30 back
205x60, 255x60, keg medley 255x30 down, 300x30 back 16 seconds

Stones-to 48" loaded in a round robin style-there 3 of us one went then the other, one training parnter cramped up after his first so 2 left
310x16 loads, my training partner got 17, friggin kids.  My previous best was 9 in 2007, wanted to stop at 10, but pride wouldnt let me.

overall a great workout

2/28/11
Bench-all paused
warmups bar, 135, 225, 275, 315,work sets 335x5, 335x5, 335x5

Close Grip Axle bench
warmups 170, 260, work sets 330x3, x3, x3

DB Incline
65x8, 85x16 one of my training partners was dicking around and I started laughing, so added a extra set in since I didnt get as many as intended, 105x12

Rolling Tricep extension-Dumbells
30, 40x8, 45x14

Pressdowns-rope 3/4 stackx22

Cable French Press-1/2 stackx16-done right after pressdowns

EZ Curls
35, 55, 75x15-trying to workout some bi tendonitus

DB Preacher
35x8, x8, 22 left, 20 right

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 1, 2011)

3/1/11

Deadlift-Floor
warmups 154, 264, 352, 440, work sets 529x2, x2, x2

Squats
154, 242, 330, 418, 484x2

8 block snatch grip DL
220, 290, 360, 430x3 

Reverse Hypers
100+mini bandsx20x1 sets

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 6, 2011)

3/3/11

Push Press-went off my double to figure max and then will be working off percentages for awhile, so that the workload isn't as much, so that I can still press on strongman day,
85x5, 135x1 strict/1 push, 175x1/1, 225x1/1, 250x2, 270x2, 290x2-all went well.

Incline Close Grip
warmup 170x5, worksets 200, 220, 240, 260, 280x2

Lat pulldowns
stackx5, 5, 5, x10

Low Incline Bench Rows-DB
65x5, 85x5, 85x10

DB Shrugs-using the new Dino Strength Black ops straps-these will be out soon.
120x12, x12, x20

Front raise-plate-used loading pin to add extra weight
44x8, 56x8, 66x8

1 armed DB Press
55x20 each arm

Hyperextensions
BWx12, x12, x12

ST 

3/4/11
Cardio-30 minutes on recumbant
Bench-feet in air, Dumbell Incline Superset.
135/45x5, 185/55x5, 225/65x5, 275/75x5, 315/85x5

Flat Flyes-DB Preachers Superset
35/30x8, 45/35x8, 55/45x8

DB Preachers 
30x20

ST



3/5/11

Log clean and Press
100x3, 150x2, 190x1, 220x1, 240x1, 260x1, 280x1, 240x3

Farmers
warmups 160, 250 work set 300x80 feet

Tire flips-700 tire, we all started out doing a flip the nnext would go, did some 3', 5's, and the final was 10 flips, total 36 flips, butt kicked

Sled drags-tire sled, 
220, 265, 310, 400x50 feet

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 8, 2011)

3/7/11

Bench
warmups bar, 135, 225, 315, work sets 340x4, x4, x4-feeling a bit beat up today

Close Grip Axle Bench
warmups 170, 260, work sets 335x2x5 sets, 310x5

Low Incline DB Bench Super setted with EZ Curls
65x5/55x10, 75x5, 75x10, 85x5, 95x10, 95x5/115x8, 105x5-DB Bench only

Rolling Tri extensions super setted with DB Preachers
35x8/30x8, 45x8/35x8, 55x8/45x8

Tri Pressdowns
stackx31 reps

ST 







3/8/11

Trap bar Deadlift-pick height about 12"
198x2, 308x2, 396x2, 484x2, 573x2, 660x2(PR)

Squats
154, 242, 330, 418, 507x2, 330x5, very happy with this, knee is feeling great since switching to oly shoes.

SLDL
220x3, 330x3, 440x3, 540x2(PR single or double)


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 10, 2011)

3/10/11

Push Press
warmup 85x5, 135x2-1 strict/1 push, 175x2-1strict/1 push, 225x1, work sets 255, 275, 295x2

Incline Close grip bench
warmups 170, worksets 210, 230, 250, 270, 290x2

DB Rows-new row handles
75, 125, 175x5

DB Shrugs-row handles
125, 165, 185x8

Lat pulldowns
stackx5x4 sets

Front raise-plate
44, 56, 66x8

1 arm DB Press
65x12

Hyperextensions
BWx20 reps

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 16, 2011)

3/14

Bench-all paused
bar, 135, 225, 275, 315, work sets 345x3, x3, x3

Close Grip Axle bench
170, 260, work sets 340x2, x2, x2, 220x18

Low Incline DB Bench
65, 85, 105, 120x5

DB Preachers
25, 35, 45, 50x8

EX bar Curls
80x26

Tri pressdowns
Rope 1/2 stack, 2/3, fullx12

Cable French press
1/2 stack, 2/3, 2/3 x12

ST 






3/15 
Deadlift-floor
warmups 154, 247, 357, 446, 491, work sets 556x2, 556x2, 556x2-these were not easy, but pretty solid

Squats
warmups 154, 242, wor sets 330, 418, 507, 529x2, 374x5-felt pretty good

Snatch Grip Block pulls-bar height 17"
225x5, 313x5-called it there, was shot.

Good workout!

ST


----------



## Stull34 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok gonna start this back, started trainng friday for a Strongman comp in Chicago on july 16th, also I have a push/Pull comp on july 2nd.

supps 6 weeks of cyanostane RXx2 caps per day, 4 caps of 1 andro RX-will up it to 6 a day after I assess tolerance, cycle support, 1 hot rox mid day on non training, 1 hot rox a hour before training on other days, 3 grams vit c, 2000 IU D3 am and PM, fish oil 12 caps a day.  30 grams BCAA on training days 1/3 before, 1/3 during, 1/3 after, taurine to make sure back pumps do not become a issue.

May 27th
Log Clean and Press
100x2, 190x2, 220x1, 250x1, 260x1-had competed over the weekend at a comp in Iowa so was just working technique here.

Power stairs
1 run of 300, 350, and 400 up 3 18" stairs in 22 seconds,  450 impliment up 1 stair, I had never tried this impliment before, it was built in 06 while I was in PT from my back surgery, never had a reason to try it, wasnt that bad.

Sled drag-tire sled
390x60 feet, 510x60 feet

Keg Loads-225 warmup to 48", 300 keg-did these last man standing style, 3 of us were loading, 1 would go then, the next and so on, one quit at 10 reps, the other 2 of us stopped at 20 reps.

5/30
Bench-all paused
warmups bar, 135, 225, work sets 315, 325, 335x2-feet in the air, 355x1,355x1 feet down

Fat bar Close Grip Press
warmups 170, 260 work sets 310, 320, 330x2, 260x5, 220x8, 170x13-all done in a row, jsut taking time to change weight

Low Incline DB Press
85x12,x12-1 min rest in between, 95x8,8 1 min rest in between

Cable French Press
1/2 stackx, stackx17

EZ curls
35x25, 55x25, 75x25

DB preachers 
35x8, 45x8,x8

5/31/11
Deadlift
warmups 137, 225, 313, 401, 501, 540x1,540x1,540x1

Squats
wamrups bar,154, 242, 330, work sets 374x2, 418x2, 462x1, 330x50,  didnt push these heavy, have to train events friday night.

8 block snatch Grip Pulls-bar height 17"
225x5,5,5 short rest in between.


----------



## Stull34 (Jun 2, 2011)

6/2/11

Power Jerks-axle
85x2, 135x2, 175x2, 195x2, 215x2, 235x2-kept it light worked on dropping under the bar, training events tomorrow night so didnt want to push it.

Low Incline Chest Supported Rows-Dumbells
55x5, 75x5, 75x12

Close Grip Pulldowns
1/2 stackx5, 3/4x5, full stackx8

Wide Grip Pulldowns
3/4 stackx12, 12

Seated 1 Arm Cable Rows
3/4 stackx12, stackx10

Hyperextensions
BWx12, +10x12, +25x12

So far so good on the 1 Andro and Cyanostane.

ST


----------

